# how to make black water extract



## medmaxx (Apr 12, 2005)

Hi does anyone know how to make black water extract ?


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

Put a bag of peat in some water for a week or just buy black water extract and add it to water.


----------



## froglady (Feb 21, 2004)

We simmer peat and water in a stock pot for 3-4 hours. Then let it sit until cooled. Works well for us.


----------



## medmaxx (Apr 12, 2005)

thanks guys for all your help . Hi frog lady don't think you remeber me from IAD but I was looking for the male vent couldn't find one so I just brought one of your juvi thanks


----------



## booboo (Jan 22, 2005)

Frog lady how potent is this recipe? Do you need to dillute it? How much normal water with the extract?


----------



## Nuggular (Apr 8, 2005)

What is "Black Water" used for.


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2005)

tad poles


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2005)

Black water is a term used to describe Fresh Softwater environments rich in Tannic and Humic Acids. The reason why its called black, is the Tannis in the water leached from the pete. Bog wood would also be very good for this, and i think offers some additional enzymes that may not be so readily available in pete. Also, Oak leaves have been found to have antibacterial properties, so id include some of them too.

In my 'tadpole tea'

Id boil pete, bogwood and oak leaves.


----------



## neilr (Oct 9, 2004)

Just curious. Doesnt boiling the ingredients kill all the stuff that makes it black water? I understand boiling it to kill the bad stuff but what about the good stuff? I am just wondering because I have kept discus which are from the same general vicinity and just use a filter and water changes. Water in the amazon is supposedly around a PH of 5-6. Does anyone think this maters with tadpoles?

Neil


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2004)

I may be wrong, but i dont think its anything living that gives the blackwater its properties but rather tanic acids.

Ryan


----------



## booboo (Jan 22, 2005)

RYAN HOLY SMOKES i never noticed you have 1211 posts. Pretty cool. lol

Anyways i think he is refering to beneficial bacteria. The thing is in a tad rearing tank there will always be beneficial and bad bacteria balancing eachother out or in sw or fw. But if you kill both and are just left with humic and tanic acids it causes an environment that is harder for fungus's and what not to live in so the tads dont get infected.

*How much BW (blackwater shortened) do you use with a gallon of water. *Give me an answer like:

1tablespoon to 1 gallon OR

15drops with one gallon etc.


----------



## George B (Apr 2, 2005)

*tanins and pH*

Tanins would have little long term negative effect on beneficial (nitrosomas and nitrobacter bacteria) which are the two types of bacteria responsible for breaking down tadpole waste from amonia to nitrite and later to nitrate. Tanins have natural fungicidal properties and also lower the pH in the tadpole water both of which may benfit tads. The first is obvious, but a lower pH will keep the amonia (toxic)/amonium(much less toxic) ratio lower since the ratio of these two molecules is regulated by pH. Very low pH's will stress or kill your tads and very soft water is prone to sudden pH drops since it has by definition little in the way carbonate buffers. Sudden increases in the pH of your tadpole's water can cause amonia poisoning and pH shock. This is why small frequent water changes are better at keeping your pH stable and tads happy. I know this is a little off topic but though it might help. 
George


----------



## booboo (Jan 22, 2005)

please answer my question some one.

How much blackwater to a gallon or do you use it straight


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2005)

*How much*

I use Three cups for every gallon.Or until water has the color of dilluted tea.That is what I use It has worked for me also magnolia leaves work great for blackwater.


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2004)

Doesnt seem like that many!


----------



## froglady (Feb 21, 2004)

The tadpole tea we make does need to be diluted. As for how much per gallon of water....I'm not sure. We use aged tap water with stress coat added to it. Then we pour the tadpole tea in until it is a light brown color.


----------

